
Donald Rumsfeld's Snowflake Poetry (unknown knowns till now) - rapnie
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2018/01/27/donald-rumsfelds-snowflake-poetry-is-exactly-what-america-needs-right-now-216534
======
rapnie
there's beauty in them texts here :)

